# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  Huawei U8655, Ascend Y200 unlock

## gsm_bouali

Huawei U8655,  Ascend Y200 unlock       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Extract them in your computer and launch 
"DriverSetup.exe".  
. 
Wait till drivers fully install and this message disappear. After message disappeared, restart computer (necessary step).    Turn off phone . Press and hold  *"Volume down", "Volume up" and "Power" buttons for 5 seconds.*  
 Phone screen should become purple/pink.
 Connect phone to computer using USB cable 
.

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي فيصل

----------


## saber1977

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ridsa

مشكور

----------


## santos

nice ty

----------


## الأمين احمد

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## adda2004

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

